# multiple monitors - nvidia



## joplass (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello board, 

I noticed that the use of nvidia-settings and xorg.conf in 
	
	



```
/etc/X11
```
 is highly discouraged. After installing the driver per the howto, what is the method to enable multiple monitors? 

Thank you,


----------



## monwarez (Jan 3, 2021)

What do you mean by multiple monitors ?
I have a system with an nvidia card with two monitor and I mange it with `xrandr` without issue.
If you really need to edit an xorg configuration you can edit the file of the step 8 of the howto
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf


----------



## scottro (Jan 3, 2021)

They can discourage its use all they want, but it takes a couple of minutes using the GUI of nvidia-settings. And if people want to say, Oh, Scott, you lame n3wb, you use a GUI, I will say, you stupid person, you either can't type or can't spell. At my age, having been married more than once, most insults roll right off me. If they want to insult me, than write  decent docs, and say, Use my doc. (It would also have to have better spelling and typing than the aforementioned insult.)  If it works, I would use it.  As was seen in a few other threads, the official FreeBSD docs for Nvidia are insufficient and out of date.


----------



## joplass (Jan 3, 2021)

scottro said:


> They can discourage its use all they want, but it takes a couple of minutes using the GUI of nvidia-settings. And if people want to say, Oh, Scott, you lame n3wb, you use a GUI, I will say, you stupid person, you either can't type or can't spell. At my age, having been married more than once, most insults roll right off me. If they want to insult me, than write  decent docs, and say, Use my doc. (It would also have to have better spelling and typing than the aforementioned insult.)  If it works, I would use it.  As was seen in a few other threads, the official FreeBSD docs for Nvidia are insufficient and out of date.


Best post of the year and it is only 01/03 .

You can count me in the group of stupids. I could not resist so I used nvidia-settings to create xorg.conf prior to opening the tread. I thought if nvidia-settings is discouraged, there must be a FreeBSD method.


----------



## wolffnx (Jan 3, 2021)

joplass said:


> Best post of the year and it is only 01/03 .
> 
> You can count me in the group of stupids. I could not resist so I used nvidia-settings to create xorg.conf prior to opening the tread. I thought if nvidia-settings is discouraged, there must be a FreeBSD method.



Hi, mmm I think that the FreeBSD method dont exists
because xorg is a separated project(like in Linux)

maybe there are some tunes if you compile from ports(disabling linux support for example)
but expecific for configure multiple monitors in FreeBSD? nah


----------



## diortemew (Jan 3, 2021)

I am new to FreeBSD, but finally have a working nvidia boot. I [currently] use XFCE and both monitors work without me doing anything other than installing Nvidia and Xorg. How old is your card? Are you using legacy of newer drivers?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 3, 2021)

I have had no troubles with x11/nvidia-settings either. You can use it to change the ways dual monitors work.
Using spanning desktops or cloning a desktop.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 4, 2021)

scottro And you're ugly, too.


----------



## doul (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello, after install xorg I followed HOWTO expect step 8, instead I ran `nvidia_xconfig`. Next step 5.4.6 monitor in  handbook : x-config . Works fine.


----------



## scottro (Jan 4, 2021)

No argument there.   I was once ok looking, but my wife agrees with you, and tells me I'm lucky she didn't age while I did.  (Debates posting picture from the 90's, but looks at picture and bursts into tears).


----------

